# I haven't used D Maglites in years



## etc (Jul 24, 2015)

I have 2-3 D-sized Maglites and literally do not remember the last time I used one. I may have used one last time in 2008, the one with the Malkoff module. I also have 2 newer 3D Maglites that are not able to accept a module swap and they are essentially as powerful as (older) Malkoff.

with the widespread usage of 18650-based lites that offer both runtime and throw at a small fraction of the weight and bulk, there is no more purpose for D or even C sized mags.

Other than using them as gifts. They make great gifts. J6Ps think they are the ultimate. A new LED based Mag still looks like it's from the 1980's, for a bit of nostalgia (if you don't look at the business end).

Actually I do have a Mag with a Nite-Ize module. The only thing it's good for is extended power outage. And even then I am not sure it's any better than my Malkoff M61LLL running on AA cells, either 2AA or 3AA (Thanks FiveMega) - out of regulation and with lower lumens but increased runtime.

I do have very cool rechargeable D NiMH cells, need to check on their status. I did use them in something else however. 

All in all, I think the 2x123 or 1x18650 form factor is one size fits all.


----------



## AVService (Jul 24, 2015)

etc said:


> I have 2-3 D-sized Maglites and literally do not remember the last time I used one. I may have used one last time in 2008, the one with the Malkoff module. I also have 2 newer 3D Maglites that are not able to accept a module swap and they are essentially as powerful as (older) Malkoff.
> 
> with the widespread usage of 18650-based lites that offer both runtime and throw at a small fraction of the weight and bulk, there is no more purpose for D or even C sized mags.
> Other than using them as gifts. They make great gifts. J6Ps think they are the ultimate. A new LED based Mag still looks like it's from the 1980's, for a bit of nostalgia (if you don't look at the business end).
> ...




It sounds like you have not even looked at the newest Maglite much less tried any?

They have come a long way and I am glad that I got a few and they can be very useful despite your assessment here.

The D cell versions in particular can offer the kind of runtimes that no 123 based cell can approach and I do wish that battery advances were also present in the D size as well.

Many rechargeable D cells are not even really D cells except in stature as they actually have AA or smaller cells inside the D case.

It took them a long time to improve but at last they have.

Don't knock them before trying them.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 24, 2015)

The old D cell and C cell Maglites are still probably the best (reasonably priced) incandescent lights. I have a couple, though I hardly ever use them. Maglite really stopped producing anything of quality after that. All their LED stuff is overpriced, under-powered (most of it), lacking features, lacking durability, lacking tint quality, lacking beam quality, lacking modes, etc., etc. They stopped innovating 15 years ago, and have been behind the curve by years. In 5 years, if they're still around, perhaps they'll make something about as good as what you can buy today.

Good lights for Joe Sixpack that thinks Duracell alkalines are the best batteries availabe. But they really leave flashaholics in the dark (sometimes literally).


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 24, 2015)

I still keep a mint condition final generation digital control Magcharger incan. Tint is great, throw is fantastic straight from the box.

Innovation? Final Gen Magcharger supports high, low, and strobe... *and it's an incan! *There's been innovation! It's just at a snail..er I mean at a Maglite's pace.  Downside? Mag wants you to buy their pack and nobody else's.

Blow your mind? Get some budget lights in the sub-$60 range and see how much a properly focused Maglite stock incan can beat them in throw. No hotwire, mods, or anything. Stock.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Blow your mind? Get some budget lights in the sub-$60 range and see how much a properly focused Maglite stock incan can beat them in throw. No hotwire, mods, or anything. Stock.



Sure, my 4D incandescent Maglite beats the throw on almost all my floody (but very bright) lights. However, when the Maglite is zoomed for throw, it's such a small spot that it's not very useful. Extreme tunnel-vision effect.

I do like the nice warm (and high CRI) tint of incandescent light. Pity that the beam artifacts are all so bad on incandescent lights.

I think I still have a drawer full of old incandescent flashlights, mostly cheap. This topic has made me nostalgic for them, so perhaps I'll get them out and give them a try again. Most have not been used for about 15 years.


----------



## etc (Jul 24, 2015)

AVService said:


> It sounds like you have not even looked at the newest Maglite much less tried any?
> 
> They have come a long way and I am glad that I got a few and they can be very useful despite your assessment here.
> 
> ...



Point taken - I realize improvements have been made, incrementally. It's the bulk and the size that's the problem no matter what improvements they make.

If you have some kind of 1x18650 lite, you can always carry a few sets of spare cells, either Li-Ion or 123s and still end up being a lot more compact. There is no way to EDC a D-based Mag. I get the point about extended runtime and even it's laser like beam is not a real problem but an asset in some circumstances. It's just that a Malkoff in your pocket is more useful than a Maglite in your car, or your drawer at home.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 24, 2015)

My Mags aren't even on my radar anymore. They have sat unloved for YEARS. The following are in a closet or drawer somewhere, waiting for the day I need to give a neighbor a flashlight and don't care if I ever get it back:

3D LED
2D incan with crappy LED upgrade
2xAA incan with crappy LED upgrade
2xAA LED

In all fairness, the 3D LED actually throws pretty darn well due to its large, smooth reflector. But, if I want throw, I'll grab my Barracuda.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 24, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Sure, my 4D incandescent Maglite beats the throw on almost all my floody (but very bright) lights. However, when the Maglite is zoomed for throw, it's such a small spot that it's not very useful. Extreme tunnel-vision effect.


We are birds of a feather, sir. Everything is a double-edged sword. Get maximum focus for maximum throw and it's like trying to scan 360 degrees looking through a paper towel roll.

My stock Mag incan beat a Utilitech $50 variable focus light (the guts might be a knockoff of Coast, unsure at this time) but the Utilitech won in usability with a wider, more useable throw... even though the Magcharger at tightest focus won in lux on target at range. Utilitech had a garbage tint though, little too cold for outdoor use IMHO. Others will probably be fine with it. Love the incan tint on my Magcharger. If I an find an LED warmer than that, I will buy a roll of those emitters. The Utilitech beat the Magcharger on lack of nasty artifacts in the beam. Unfortunately, neither is perfect (as usual.)

Also to note: You can improvise a spacer to use 18650x2 in a Maglite and install a higher voltage bulb. Yay, hotwire games! 

I still keep up such high hopes that Mag will come out with THE 18650x1 light for the next 20 years and dominate everything again. Still waiting.  I think it already exists and is called the P60 host. Mag really ought to enter that market, they have enough clout to pay off Surefire, even! Maglite 6P.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> We are birds of a feather, sir. Everything is a double-edged sword. Get maximum focus for maximum throw and it's like trying to scan 360 degrees looking through a paper towel roll.
> 
> My stock Mag incan beat a Utilitech $50 light (the guts might be a knockoff of Coast, unsure at this time) but the Utilitech won in usability with a wider, more useable throw... even though the Magcharger at tightest focus won in lux on target at range. Utilitech had a garbage tint though, little too cold for outdoor use IMHO. Others will probably be fine with it. Love the incan tint on my Magcharger. If I an find an LED warmer than that, I will buy a roll of those emitters.
> 
> ...



What emitter is in it now? I have some spare neutral and warm xm-l2 dedomed on 20 & 14 mm stars if you're interested.
They both give a nice, clean warm color and fairly good color rendition.
Have one in my upgraded coast and I love it. Use it all the time. Primary bedside light.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, but the Utilitech has some fit and finish problems. Not sure it's worth the effort on what I feel is an overpriced budget light. I had to return the first one because the digital control would *randomly turn the thing on*, and adjusting the focus would cause the light to strobe. The second one (that was fine) started doing it after I removed the head and it took a lot of fiddling to make it stop doing it. Something about the resistances of that exact tension... or something. I'm not quite sure why it quit doing it and started working again. Just in case, I leave the batteries out. It has parasitic drain.

In short, I do not trust the driver and digital switch in that Utilitech. It seems junky compared to my better digitals. I knew it, shoulda bought the Coast! 

That's what I get for going budget and expecting quality.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Utilitech had a garbage tint though, little too cold for outdoor use IMHO. Others will probably be fine with it. Love the incan tint on my Magcharger. If I an find an LED warmer than that, I will buy a roll of those emitters.



If you like warm tints, get an Armytek light with their 4000K warm XML2 emitters. IMO, they're a little warmer than 4000K (not by much), but still cooler than the incan 4D Maglites with a xenon bulb. But, for a stock light, the Armytek's provide a tint close to incandescent. Lots of models to choose from, including floodies and throwers.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

MagLite,..Sleepy warm light, snooze time. 💤


☺


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 24, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I think I still have a drawer full of old incandescent flashlights, mostly cheap. This topic has made me nostalgic for them, so perhaps I'll get them out and give them a try again. Most have not been used for about 15 years.





cland72 said:


> My Mags aren't even on my radar anymore. They have sat unloved for YEARS. The following are in a closet or drawer somewhere, waiting for the day I need to give a neighbor a flashlight and don't care if I ever get it back:
> 
> 3D LED
> 2D incan with crappy LED upgrade
> ...



I am in the middle of a transition to modern LED flashlights. Rather than hold onto my old incandescent and 5mm LED models, I am donating them to the local thrift store. Hopefully, someone will get some use out of them before they hit a landfill. 

I must admit, though, I have mixed feelings about it. As I would not _give_ these lights to a friend, I am not sure I am doing a stranger a favor by keeping these lights in circulation.


----------



## AVService (Jul 24, 2015)

Has anyone else that has replied here even tried the current version of these lights?

I only did a month or so ago and if you have not you do not know what you are talking about.

If you have then we just do not agree.

They are not what they used to be even a year ago.


----------



## etc (Jul 24, 2015)

I am pretty certain the current version of these lights has not shrunk any.

It's the weight, and the bulk and the inability to EDC one. Unless your full time job is a position from the movie "Night at the Museum"

It's the size efficiency. I think I would only carry one if it hit 10,000 lumens and had a runtime longer than 8 minutes under that kind of output.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 24, 2015)

etc said:


> I am pretty certain the current version of these lights has not shrunk any.
> 
> It's the weight, and the bulk and the inability to EDC one. Unless your full time job is a position from the movie "Night at the Museum"
> 
> It's the size efficiency. I think I would only carry one if it hit 10,000 lumens and had a runtime longer than 8 minutes under that kind of output.



This. All this. The question isn't about output or runtime, it's about the sheer inefficiency of the size. Nobody carries that large of alight around unless they are a security guard or a cop who wants a backup to his gun, taser, pepper spray, and baton. It just isn't viable for daily carry with all the other alternatives out there.

I mean, I'm sure some people feel the same way about the Surefire 6P, but I'm glad they still make it. I can say the same about the Maglite - I'm sure someone out there just really digs the classic multiple D cell design, but you won't find many on this board who EDC a 3D Maglite, no matter how it performs.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

My 2 or 3 3D cell mags are loaded with cells yearly and hold bedroom doors open as a chalk of sorts.
Home of a flashaholic I guess, need a beating instrument and their there for that as a bonus, blind with edc, knockometer with MagLite.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 24, 2015)

If I ever get around to picking up one of the latest 2d models I will probably edc it. I edc my Tk41 and SX25L2T without any hesitation. No I don't need that big of light all the time but I figure I have them so why not, in a leather hammer loop I forget they are there. I will for sure carry a big light if we are going out on the lake, hiking, or traveling as a larger light can be used for more than just a light if it comes down to it.

No mags aren't the latest and greatest compared to most 18650 and even some AA lights but for the average person they are still the best you will find in most stores, except for the coasts in Walmart, and the newer ones are good enough that they make most people look at me as if I have horns when I say mine cost twice what their mag does. I look at maglite as the typical Joe's light. They are sold every where and have always been just good enough to make the average person think they are the best light available. Grant you their first led version was only 160 lumens but when fully focused they threw like crazy and made people believe they were some type of super hero light. 

For the average person buying a flashlight they see its a maglite and not knowing any better think it is the best because it's a maglite and for years they were the best plus most people don't edc a light so the size doesn't matter when it's sitting in a drawer or in a car. We flashaholic don't keep them in business, the general consumer does so they aren't worried about what we want. When you actually stop and think about if you weren't one of us and needed to buy a light without doing any research, what light would you buy at Walmart based solely on name and the specs on the package? For 50 bucks their new lights aren't an awful choice for someone who doesn't have a light to begin with.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 25, 2015)

I use my Maglites to flood the room with light. Just point it up at the ceiling and it's like turning on a lamp. Unless you need extended run times which Maglite does pretty good with, i'll take my other led lights over the Mags. I want to be able to carry a flashlight around with me wherever i go and even the LD41 can work.. just put it on your belt and you get up to 680 lumens with 4 AA Eneloops . Maybe not the best distance on it and the runtime can be short but unless you are on search and rescue team that light puts out quite a lot for what i need. I don't know what the distance is on the new 2D LED Mags, but the 3D Mag has 406 meters.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 25, 2015)

Mags were, and are good work lights. All mine are older with malkoffs, and still working just fine. Don't use them much anymore since I retired but still maintained. If I were to go back on the road, they would go with me. For now, they are fine sitting in vehicles, tool chests and drawers ready to be used if needed. Understand the new Mags are pretty nice, but, when the old ones keep working no need to change. Be interesting to see how some of newer generations of the flashlights are working when they get 5+ or 10+ years old. And if there is an issue, can they be fixed? The Mags can, well, the older ones anyway, the new ones prob are wait and see as well.


----------



## JasonJ (Jul 27, 2015)

Use them as hosts for 1W+ high powered lasers. 

So many equivalent or better lights available today.


----------



## xxo (Jul 27, 2015)

The incan Mags were great back in the 80's – but time marches on and like other incandescent lights, the old Mags have been outdated for a decade or so since higher power LEDs became available.


The newer 3rd​ gen. LED Mags are a different story and can hold their own for up to date features including multiple modes, electronic switches, programmable function sets, improved focus/beam pattern and heat sinking. For under $50, I think the ML300 is pretty hard to beat for a USA made D cell LED. 


And BTW, Mag did reduce the weight of the ML300 noticeably compared to the older D cell lights as well as shortening and slimming down the tube a bit. 


Once Mag committed to LEDs back around 2009 they have been fairly innovative with the XL and ML series lights. I do think Mag stuck with the old bulb holder/focus system and resultant poor heat sink for too long in the 2nd​ gen. D cell LEDs - all that has been fixed with the 3rd​ gen./ML300.


The D cell lights like the ML300 do have there place for good throw and long run time on common batteries. If for nothing else, they are great to have around for checking things that go bump in the night. D cell lights are not for EDC and never were, just like most EDC-able lights won't run as long or throw as far. Apples and oranges.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 27, 2015)

xxo said:


> For under $50, I think the ML300 is pretty hard to beat for a USA made D cell LED.



That's like being the best-looking person in an ugly contest. Who wants a "USA made D cell" light anymore? Maybe my grandfather? Scratch that, he's dead, so I guess the answer is nobody.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 27, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> That's like being the best-looking person in an ugly contest. Who wants a "USA made D cell" light anymore? Maybe my grandfather? Scratch that, he's dead, so I guess the answer is nobody.



I don't agree.
I'd rather my wife carry a modern 3D mag when she's needing good light than an over-boosted 18650 light of equal OR brighter power when looking for that bump in the night when I'm away. It's allot easier to beat someone to death with a 3D mag than a pocket fenix.


----------



## light-modder (Jul 28, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> I don't agree.
> I'd rather my wife carry a modern 3D mag when she's needing good light than an over-boosted 18650 light of equal OR brighter power when looking for that bump in the night when I'm away. It's allot easier to beat someone to death with a 3D mag than a pocket fenix.



+1


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 28, 2015)

I still have some old Mags laying around. But I have them upgraded with Malkoff drop-ins. Say what you want about Mags, even with Malkoff drop-ins. But the way I see it, there is something to be said about a light that can put out 700 lumens till the cows come home - without a stepdown or even becoming overly warm. Not to mention that some people might not want to mess with either Li-Ion or having to charge a boatload of AA batteries. I have to admit that I haven't been using my Mags alot lately, but that's mainly because I don't like using cool white lights anymore. Time for some emitter swaps.


----------



## etc (Jul 28, 2015)

the latest greatest says this. I don't see 700 lumens. My guess is it hits that much briefly and then scales down due to lack of a heat sink. I haven't taken apart the new ones but find it very doubtful they started putting heat sinks in like Malkoff. 

•Up to 625 Lumens

The whole point of Maglite is increased runtime. You can easily remediate that with smaller lites by carrying spare cells. And get same total runtime in a much smaller package. CR123A > D cell when it comes to EDC. I don't see any circumstance in which 2D or 3D is superior to a 3x123 lite and let's say a dozen spare cells. Aside from maybe using the Mags as gifts to natives.

BTW I've had a 2D mag fail, the first out of a generation that has a non-swappable LED. Not sure where the problem is. Put in fresh cells, click and no light. I see some corrosion around the LED area.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 28, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> That's like being the best-looking person in an ugly contest. Who wants a "USA made D cell" light anymore? Maybe my grandfather? Scratch that, he's dead, so I guess the answer is nobody.


My girlfriend only owns Mags. Really. Incans, old school.


----------



## etc (Jul 28, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> My girlfriend only owns Mags. Really. Incans, old school.




I remember preparing for Y2K. Back then, I don't recall how prevalent LEDs were (not very) but it was a good 6 years before Mags started offering the LED version.
I bought a 3D Incan mag and 2 packs of D cells, and stuck it in the drawer. 
Never used it.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 28, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> My girlfriend only owns Mags. Really. Incans, old school.



Dump her.


----------



## xxo (Jul 28, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> That's like being the best-looking person in an ugly contest. Who wants a "USA made D cell" light anymore? Maybe my grandfather? Scratch that, he's dead, so I guess the answer is nobody.





The D cell Mags have their place, I have a 4D that's over 30 years old that has been through hell and has never failed me; it is now semi-retired pulling hurricane/extended power outage duty with a Rayovac LED drop-in installed. It is great that Mag has finally brought the D cell lights into the 21st​ century with the ML300 - it's pretty nice that they are still very affordable and still made in the USA.


Maybe your grandfather was onto something after all?


----------



## xxo (Jul 28, 2015)

etc said:


> I remember preparing for Y2K. Back then, I don't recall how prevalent LEDs were (not very) but it was a good 6 years before Mags started offering the LED version.
> I bought a 3D Incan mag and 2 packs of D cells, and stuck it in the drawer.
> Never used it.



I think a book of wet matches would have got anyone through y2k.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 28, 2015)

xxo said:


> I think a book of wet matches would have got anyone through y2k.


Liquor and fireworks, man.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jul 28, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Dump her.




:laughing:


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 28, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *WalkIntoTheLight*
> 
> 
> 
> Dump her.


Never throw a girlfriend away for owning only incan Maglites. You're supposed to mod her! We can rebuild her, we have the technology!


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 28, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Never throw a girlfriend away for owning only incan Maglites. You're supposed to mod her! We can rebuild her, we have the technology!



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 28, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Never throw a girlfriend away for owning only incan Maglites. You're supposed to mod her! We can rebuild her, we have the technology!



Why bother? Trade her in for a new model, with way better features.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 28, 2015)

She's already upgraded her boobies. Convincing her to let me mod her Mags should be cake!


----------



## Poppy (Jul 28, 2015)

etc said:


> I have 2-3 D-sized Maglites and literally do not remember the last time I used one. <snip>
> 
> with the widespread usage of 18650-based lites that offer both runtime and throw at a small fraction of the weight and bulk, there is no more purpose for D or even C sized mags.
> 
> ...



Once in a while I turn on my old 3D incan mag, shine it around inside the garage, and smile. Then I put it away. About two years ago, I bought a 3D led mag, and played with it in the woods. Also a 3C rayovac indestructible. The mag had more lumens, threw farther, and had a longer run-time.

I gave the 3D LED mag to my dad. I see that he uses it more than any other light that he has (although his Ryobi 18V work-light is giving the mag a run for its money). I am sure that he likes the mag in part because he is familiar with and comfortable with the side switch. Also the diameter of the body makes it easier for him to grasp, and the heft makes it easier for him to hold it steady.

A few months back, I did a run-time test of a three D lantern. I was impressed by the long run times that they afforded the led. Under relatively low load, a D cell is equivalent to an 18650. So if you put 3 or 4 Ds in a mag, and don't drive it too hard, you can get many, many, uses before you need to change the cells. 

I don't want him fooling with any multi-cell Li-Ion lights, and it would take a light with 9-12 AA batteries to have the same capacity as a 3D mag. I also gave him a 6 cell AA light, just to afford him some flexibility. I think he keeps it in the car.

lol.... so all that to say, I think that mags have their place. :thumbsup:


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jul 28, 2015)

Good story. 



Poppy said:


> Once in a while I turn on my old 3D incan mag, shine it around inside the garage, and smile. Then I put it away. About two years ago, I bought a 3D led mag, and played with it in the woods. Also a 3C rayovac indestructible. The mag had more lumens, threw farther, and had a longer run-time.
> 
> I gave the 3D LED mag to my dad. I see that he uses it more than any other light that he has (although his Ryobi 18V work-light is giving the mag a run for its money). I am sure that he likes the mag in part because he is familiar with and comfortable with the side switch. Also the diameter of the body makes it easier for him to grasp, and the heft makes it easier for him to hold it steady.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poppy (Jul 28, 2015)

keithallenlaw said:


> Good story.




Keith,
All smiles...  you made my day! :thumbsup:


----------



## maglite mike (Jul 28, 2015)

Maglite 3d LEDs are great vehicle lights for my maintenance crews. Its too big to misplace and is easy to use. Not to mention durable , bright enough and runs on common D batteries.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 29, 2015)

maglite mike said:


> runs on common D batteries.



Are D batteries really that common, nowadays? When I go to a store, I hardly ever see D cells in a visible area of the store. Sometimes, the store doesn't even carry them at all. Lots of AA, 9 volts, and AAA's. But other cell types seem to be losing popularity and shelf space.

I think it will be a long time before D cells stop being manufactured completely. However, I think it's going to get more and more difficult to find them easily in stores. Kind of like trying to find one of those 6 volt lantern bricks. Sure, they still make them, but you really have to hunt for them.

Like maglites, D cells are eventually going the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 29, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Are D batteries really that common, nowadays? When I go to a store, I hardly ever see D cells in a visible area of the store. Sometimes, the store doesn't even carry them at all. Lots of AA, 9 volts, and AAA's. But other cell types seem to be losing popularity and shelf space.
> 
> I think it will be a long time before D cells stop being manufactured completely. However, I think it's going to get more and more difficult to find them easily in stores. Kind of like trying to find one of those 6 volt lantern bricks.



If they sell it, they will come. You are right though, the aa and aaa batteries are the norm, as well as 9v and cr2032 batteries. A123 batteries seems to be more available too. It will depend on the store but I'm talking about the supermarket. It all depends on what the supermarket also carries but D and C cell devices are few. A123 are a bit puzzling but I am guessing car remotes. Still have plenty of those 6V lantern batteries though. The dolphin torch is still a seller surprisingly, but there's a light I haven't picked up in years.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 29, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Are D batteries really that common, nowadays? When I go to a store, I hardly ever see D cells in a visible area of the store. Sometimes, the store doesn't even carry them at all. Lots of AA, 9 volts, and AAA's. But other cell types seem to be losing popularity and shelf space.
> 
> <SNIP> D cells are eventually going the way of the Dodo bird.



Interesting observation.

When I was a kid, many of our toys took C and D cells, I guess because they had little motors, and incandescent bulbs. It seems that today's toys have LEDs and electronic noise makes, chimes etc. Today many of the high drain toys come with propriety NiMH battery packs, like the RC cars, trucks, etc, and others have made the jump to LiPO cells.

HomeDepot, and Walmart sell those cheap 6V floating lanterns but I don't really know of other common applications for those batteries, even 6V camping lanterns for the most part have changed over to D cells, or AA cells. 

D cells are still readily available in the stores that I shop in, but I have to agree, they are probably more for the dinosaur flashlights that are being replaced with LED lights, and once the biggest demand for D cells is gone, they'll be less obtainable.


----------



## etc (Jul 29, 2015)

xxo said:


> I think a book of wet matches would have got anyone through y2k.



Real easy now, looking back to say that, having the knowledge you did not have in 1999.


----------



## etc (Jul 29, 2015)

> D cell is equivalent to an 18650


I thought the D cell had vastly more capacity, mAh-wise, despite lower voltage, 1.5v vs 4.2V.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 29, 2015)

etc said:


> > D cell is equivalent to an 18650
> 
> 
> I thought the D cell had vastly more capacity, mAh-wise, despite lower voltage, 1.5v vs 4.2V.



You have to compare energy, not mAh. A 18650 contains about 12Wh of energy, at low to moderately-high drains. An alkaline D cell, operated at very low current (~25mA), contains about 25Wh of energy. However, at more moderate currents (~500mA), it drops to about the same as an 18650 (around 12Wh). At high currents, the alkaline gets really pitiful.


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 29, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Are D batteries really that common, nowadays? When I go to a store, I hardly ever see D cells in a visible area of the store. Sometimes, the store doesn't even carry them at all. Lots of AA, 9 volts, and AAA's. But other cell types seem to be losing popularity and shelf space.
> 
> .


Plenty D cells here.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 29, 2015)

Maglite is the ONLY product in my house that uses D cans.
Haven't had a ghetto blaster that used them in thirty years,
or much else thankfully. 
Want some old new cells?😀


----------



## xzel87 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've never owned or used a Maglite before due to unavailability.

With all the new tech around now I'd prefer the newer (and more often than not cheaper) offerings. However, I do agree that they can make good gifts to people that have no lights at all. Since it runs on regular batteries and very durable compared to the not so cheap plastic lights in supermarkets over here.

D cell still has many applications. I keep a 3D Lantern in my car, of course it's modded to LED (basically soldered a SK68 head beneath the diffuser cap). Check it every month to make sure batteries are OK.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 29, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> You have to compare energy, not mAh. A 18650 contains about 12Wh of energy, at low to moderately-high drains. An alkaline D cell, operated at very low current (~25mA), contains about 25Wh of energy. However, at more moderate currents (~500mA), it drops to about the same as an 18650 (around 12Wh). At high currents, the alkaline gets really pitiful.


 
Thanks WalkIntoTheLight
that was a good explanation.


----------



## etc (Jul 29, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Thanks WalkIntoTheLight
> that was a good explanation.



Well, let's see, 
D cell: 12,000 mAh * 1.5V = 18,000 Whr 
18650: 3500 mah * 4.2V = 14700 Whr

If we assume 20,000 mah at 25 mA draw, we get 30,000 Watt-hours for the D cell. Also the 18650 doesn't really run at 4.2V, that's the top voltage, so the real value is lower, though perhaps not as low as 3.7V. So the energy difference is between 1.5 to 3 times in favor of D depending on the drain.
I have a Nite-Ize module which seems to work well with the 4D mag. Though I haven't really used it either in years.



> A battery's capacity depends upon its cell chemistry and current draw. Energizer rates its alkaline D cell at approximately 20,000mAh at 25mA draw, but estimates performance closer to about 10,000mAh at 500mA draw


----------



## markr6 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a 2D incandescent Maglite sitting in my garage; I'm guessing it's from about 1999 or so. Nice pewter finish but not much performance. I keep it around as a reminder of what I used in the past.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 29, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I have a 2D incandescent Maglite sitting in my garage; I'm guessing it's from about 1999 or so. Nice pewter finish but not much performance. I keep it around as a reminder of what I used in the past.


Get a dropin mod for it!  Why leave it stock?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Get a dropin mod for it!  Why leave it stock?



I probably considered that in the past...just never though about it since. Thanks, but you may owe me about $40 in the near future now


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 29, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I probably considered that in the past...just never though about it since. Thanks, but you may owe me about $40 in the near future now


Not the brightest, but runtimes rock:

Terralux TLE-6EXB $16.95, 140 lumen maker claim. Voltage range works for 2 and 3 cell mags. Not a full head dropin, but a bulb dropin.

Here on CPF, we can go much much *MUCH* harder than that!


----------



## Poppy (Jul 29, 2015)

etc said:


> Well, let's see,
> D cell: 12,000 mAh * 1.5V = 18,000 Whr
> 18650: 3500 mah * 4.2V = 14700 Whr
> 
> ...



If you look at HKJs measured tests, of a D cell alkaline, 
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic Pro Power D UK.html

and compare it to one of his tests of a Panasonic NCR 18650B...
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) UK.html

The D cell at 0.200 amps delivers 17.429 wH
The 18650 at 0.200 amps delivers 12.123 wH

@ 0.50 amp the D cell delivers 12.792 wH
@ 0.50 amp the 18650 delivers 11.714 wH

@ 1.00 amp the D cell delivers 8.750 wH
@ 1.00 amp the 18650 delivers 11.254 wH

------------------------------
@ 3.00 amps the D delivers only 3.7 wH
@ 3 amps the 18650 delivers 10.7 wH

---------------------------------------------------------------
I guess that at about 600ma they are about equal in deliverable watt hours. Below that, the D cell is up to about 1.5 times better, and above that the 18650 can be up to about 3 times better. 


Just as a side note: Energizer and others get those crazy high capacity ratings for their batteries, by draining them at the specified rate for a minute or two an hour, eight hours a day, and the battery is given all that time off to rest. They recover a little bit while resting. I don't know if they also get week-ends off.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 29, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Energizer and others get those crazy high capacity ratings for their batteries, by draining them at the specified rate for a minute or two an hour, eight hours a day, and the battery is given all that time off to rest. They recover a little bit while resting. I don't know if they also get week-ends off.


Energizer is a union shop. The Lithiums also get medical and paid vacation.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 29, 2015)

etc said:


> Well, let's see,
> D cell: 12,000 mAh * 1.5V = 18,000 Whr
> 18650: 3500 mah * 4.2V = 14700 Whr
> 
> If we assume 20,000 mah at 25 mA draw, we get 30,000 Watt-hours for the D cell. Also the 18650 doesn't really run at 4.2V, that's the top voltage, so the real value is lower, though perhaps not as low as 3.7V. So the energy difference is between 1.5 to 3 times in favor of D depending on the drain.



Whatever else its failures may be, I think we are seeing that a D alkaline can hold its own against a Li-ion 18650 in terms of energy capacity in low and medium draw applications. As you point out, however, you cannot simply multiply volts * mAh to get energy capacity. Alkaline and Li-ion both have voltages that steadily decline as a battery is used, so you have to do a little calculus to get the energy. Better yet, check the test results from real-life tests. 

EDIT: I see that Poppy has cited the relevant test results above. Nice job!


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 29, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Are D batteries really that common, nowadays? When I go to a store, I hardly ever see D cells in a visible area of the store. Sometimes, the store doesn't even carry them at all. Lots of AA, 9 volts, and AAA's. But other cell types seem to be losing popularity and shelf space.



I see PLENTY of D cells here in grocery stores. Even in larger 'value packs'. D cells are actually used in quite a few things. For instance, I have a camping fan that uses 8 D cells. LED camping lanterns also generally use D cells. And, from what I have heard, they are the most common cell type for baby swings. I don't think D cells will disappear anytime soon. The fact is that, with all of these applications I listed, long runtime is paramount. You WON'T get that runtime from AAs. Or, if an application uses AAs, you will need a HUGE number of them to get any kind of decent runtime. It's cheaper and more convenient to use a few D cells than LOTS of AA cells.



KeepingItLight said:


> As you point out, however, you cannot simply multiply volts * mAh to get energy capacity. Alkaline and Li-ion both have voltages that steadily decline as a battery is used, so you have to do a little calculus to get the energy. Better yet, check the test results from real-life tests.
> 
> EDIT: I see that Poppy has cited the relevant test results above. Nice job!



For Li-Ion, most folks get an approximate measure of the energy storage by multiplying capacity by nominal voltage (3.7V). This may not give the most accurate figure in the world. But if you don't have discharge curves from which you can do some numerical calculus, it generally gives okay figures for comparisons with other batteries. With alkaline batteries, perhaps a figure of 1.2-1.25V would work.


----------



## Stream (Jul 29, 2015)

I keep an old 3D Mag with an XP-G2 drop-in by the front door, along with a JetBeam BC40 with two 18650s and a generic 3D plastic / rubber flashlight with a 1w Nite Ize drop-in. The latter would be my loan to neighbor and never expect to get back light, the JetBeam with its roughly 800 lumens and lots of throw is definitely a light for things that go bump in the night. The Mag is somewhere in between those; it can be used as a billy club in an emergency, it has good throw, decent output and lots of runtime. It's pretty beat up from rough use, so I wouldn't mind loaning it to anyone, but I would prefer to get it back. I use it every now and then. The last time I used it was tonight, after reading this thread. 

I also have a very lightly used 2C Mag with a similar XP-G2. I know we're talking about D cell Mags here, but the 2C is my favorite of the larger Mags--mostly because I always wanted one for its relatively compact size when I first discovered flashlights, but could never find one in stores. Would be cool to mod it with something more powerful sometime.


----------



## xxo (Jul 30, 2015)

maglite mike said:


> Maglite 3d LEDs are great vehicle lights for my maintenance crews. Its too big to misplace and is easy to use. Not to mention durable , bright enough and runs on common D batteries.




Being too big to misplace sure is an advantage of the D cell Mags. If I get woken up by a “bump in the night” finding my 3D Mag half asleep in the dark is a lot easier than coming up with any of my more size efficient lights.....same thing while in a vehicle.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 30, 2015)

xxo said:


> Being too big to misplace sure is an advantage of the D cell Mags. If I get woken up by a “bump in the night” finding my 3D Mag half asleep in the dark is a lot easier than coming up with any of my more size efficient lights.....same thing while in a vehicle.



I keep a light on my bedside night-stand. Really easy to find, and won't wake up the whole house if it falls off. Same with a light in my car's glove-box. I couldn't even get a D [email protected] in there.

Really, there are some people that will go to any length to justify 15 year old technology. Embrace 2015! Throw away your Motorola flip-phone while you're at it. There are so many better options available now.


----------



## xxo (Jul 30, 2015)

if your light gets knocked off your nightstand, how long will it take to find it in the dark?

If someone moved your light from the glove box to the console or the door pockets or if it got dropped on the floor, or stuck in the back of the seat how long will it take to find it?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 30, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I keep a light on my bedside night-stand. Really easy to find, and won't wake up the whole house if it falls off. Same with a light in my car's glove-box. I couldn't even get a D [email protected] in there.
> 
> Really, there are some people that will go to any length to justify 15 year old technology. Embrace 2015! Throw away your Motorola flip-phone while you're at it. There are so many better options available now.


Lol, you're targeted by Maglite fans now ☺

Funny about tipping one late at night, when I was younger and consumed more fluids of a distilled type nature, we had dual Maglites, one on each side of bed on nightstands.
Needless to say, the hardwood showed each time one was relocated through unbalanced gravitational relocating through a arm flailing about or such. (Knocked over in drunken stupor)
Was like the house was hit by a car from a traffic accident🎆
.


----------



## SA Condor (Jul 30, 2015)

I've still got a 2D and a 3D first gen LED Maglights. They're not going anywhere. Sure, they're not the greatest, but for my intended use they are perfect. One stays in the kitchen on the counter and the other on the floor by my bedroom door. We have LOTS of power outages and they are big and easy to put our hands on since they are always in the same spot. We use them as lamps until the power comes back on. And like a couple have already mentioned, they double as a club! They are hefty and I didn't spend a lot on them. I tell you what, I don't want to get hit by one!

I now have a nice Goal Zero 250Lm 360 degree lamp that helps pull duty too. That and all my pocket sized Olights and Maratacs! So we light up a few rooms and have our EDC lights handy for going from room to room.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 30, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I keep a light on my bedside night-stand. Really easy to find, and won't wake up the whole house if it falls off. Same with a light in my car's glove-box. I couldn't even get a D [email protected] in there.
> 
> Really, there are some people that will go to any length to justify 15 year old technology. Embrace 2015! Throw away your Motorola flip-phone while you're at it. There are so many better options available now.



Ok, you break into my house wielding your 18650*2 LED light, my wife wakes up and grabs her 3D mag LED..... I know who's gonna win, do you?
You'll Just be happy it's only her whaling on ya.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 30, 2015)

xxo said:


> if your light gets knocked off your nightstand, how long will it take to find it in the dark?



Open up nightstand drawer, pull out another small light. Again, [email protected] wouldn't even fit in there. Besides, if the light rolls under the bed, I don't care if it's as big as a searchlight, I'm not finding it in the dark.

There are lights with locator GTID, or super-low moonlights, or trits, if you really have to find it in the dark.



> If someone moved your light from the glove box to the console or the door pockets or if it got dropped on the floor, or stuck in the back of the seat how long will it take to find it?



Why stop there? What if someone threw it out the car window? How long would it take you to find it?


----------



## etc (Jul 30, 2015)

Poppy said:


> If you look at HKJs measured tests, of a D cell alkaline,
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic Pro Power D UK.html
> 
> and compare it to one of his tests of a Panasonic NCR 18650B...
> ...



For extra credit, redo this test using NiMH D cells. I have some - forget the brand, but they come with a white wrapping and are supposedly low-self-discharge. 

Mental note 1: Use Mags for really low drain applications - which I have already done

Mental note 2: 18650 really rocks under high Amps - which we already knew but this is just proof. Doesn't make any sense to run a high-powered Malkoff via D-cell Mags when you can do the same thing in a smaller, lighter, more compact 2x18650 or 3x18650 light. The only thing you would be giving up is a little throw, and maybe not even that if you use the proper head.

Mental note 3: 18650 is much more compact and rechargeable. 

How many here really use Alkalines D and for that matter AA cells? I thought almost everyone migrated from Alks to either NiMh or Li-Ion.

To use Alkalines on a daily basis, you have to be some old school hard commitment of CPF person.

So if all of this is true, A D-based Mag makes sense in this circumstance:

1. If you are using a low-drain module, like Nite-Ize, or something long-running *and*
2. you don't care about recharging. Say you are going crawling through the desert. You would be out of your mind to carry depleted cells with you instead of discarding them in the middle of nowhere in some wasteland. When space / weight is a premium.
So yeah, there is a place for Alkalines. Not often, but they can be viable at times.

OTOH, I have a metric ton of 18650 I salvaged from old laptop battery packs and wouldn't worry about discarding some, if I had to under weight constraints.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 30, 2015)

Funny phones were mentioned. When I retired, anything more than a flip phone was not needed or wanted. Don't even use most of what's on the my flip phone as well. Yes I have one. Next upgrade time, I'll get another, toss the new one in a closet in case this one ever breaks. Why? It does its job just fine, making calls. My mags do their job, making light, just fine. Been doing that same job for years, and will keep doing it for years. It ever breaks, I can fix it. Say the same for a Ofenitacwaymanacetorch HLTKTC 9000? Will some of them be running years from now? Probably some will. A few anyway. Will you be able to fix it or even get parts for it if it does break after a few years? Judging from threads i see for support here for lights less than a few years old here on cpf, highly doubt it.

also forgot to add, , pretty sure nimh D handle more amps than most 18560s.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 30, 2015)

Vortus said:


> also forgot to add, , pretty sure nimh D handle more amps than most 18560s.



Don't think so, sir. Sony VTC5 18650 (Vaper's choice) is rated at 30A draw. Don't think even aax2 Eneloop in d adapter/carrier can do that, afaik.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 30, 2015)

etc said:


> For extra credit, redo this test using NiMH D cells. I have some - forget the brand, but they come with a white wrapping and are supposedly low-self-discharge.


For extra credit.... 2000 points  I added the Amazon Basics AA 2500ma (Eneloop)

I also added the tensai 8000ma D cell NiMH
The D cell at 0.200 amps delivers 17.429 wH
The 18650 at 0.200 amps delivers 12.123 wH
AA NiMH... 3.075wH
D NiMH... 11.409 wH

@ 0.50 amp the D cell delivers 12.792 wH
@ 0.50 amp the 18650 delivers 11.714 wH
AA NiMH... 2.997 wH
D NiMH... 11.141 wH

@ 1.00 amp the D cell delivers 8.750 wH
@ 1.00 amp the 18650 delivers 11.254 wH
AA NiMH... 2.914 wH
D NiMH... 11.077 wH

------------------------------
@ 3.00 amps the D delivers only 3.7 wH
@ 3 amps the 18650 delivers 10.7 wH
AA NiMH... 2.690 wH
D NiMH... 10.576 wH


----------



## Stream (Jul 30, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Why stop there? What if someone threw it out the car window? How long would it take you to find it?



:laughing: Very good point!


----------



## Stream (Jul 30, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Ok, you break into my house wielding your 18650*2 LED light, my wife wakes up and grabs her 3D mag LED..... I know who's gonna win, do you?



If the burglar was a seasoned criminal that didn't simply run upon finding someone at home, I don't think the Mag would do your wife much good. Even a gun could be taken away from her and used against her. Adrenaline and unfamiliarity with violence can be more debilitating than one might imagine.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 30, 2015)

Stream said:


> If the burglar was a seasoned criminal that didn't simply run upon finding someone at home, I don't think the Mag would do your wife much good. Even a gun could be taken away from her and used against her. Adrenaline and unfamiliarity with violence can be more debilitating than one might imagine.



Believe me when I say, she'll win.
My point stays valid.... You simply don't have the reach OR kinetic force with an 18650 light that you will with a mag 3D.
It's a simple matter of physics. 
Just like an AA*2 mag isn't going to do the damage a 3D will.
Not that I'm concerned about my home.... Woe betide the creature in my garden.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 30, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Believe me when I say, she'll win.
> My point stays valid.... You simply don't have the reach OR kinetic force with an 18650 light that you will with a mag 3D.
> It's a simple matter of physics.
> Just like an AA*2 mag isn't going to do the damage a 3D will.
> Not that I'm concerned about my home.... Woe betide the creature in my garden.



Okay, you're just starting to sound like a psycho-wannabe now. I believe the guidelines say something about not talking about using flashlights as weapons.


----------



## magellan (Jul 30, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Okay, you're just starting to sound like a psycho-wannabe now. I believe the guidelines say something about not talking about using flashlights as weapons.



They do? Interesting.

But then my approach would be to whip out my 6D or 6C.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 30, 2015)

magellan said:


> They do? Interesting.
> 
> But then my approach would be to whip out my 6D or 6C.



+1


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 30, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Are D batteries really that common, nowadays? When I go to a store, I hardly ever see D cells in a visible area of the store. Sometimes, the store doesn't even carry them at all. Lots of AA, 9 volts, and AAA's. But other cell types seem to be losing popularity and shelf space.
> 
> I think it will be a long time before D cells stop being manufactured completely. However, I think it's going to get more and more difficult to find them easily in stores. Kind of like trying to find one of those 6 volt lantern bricks. Sure, they still make them, but you really have to hunt for them.
> 
> Like maglites, D cells are eventually going the way of the Dodo bird.



There's not much D cells on the shelves but AA and AAA's are more common. Surprised there's still 9 volt batteries around but some new devices still use the 9 volt (such as multimeters). D cells last a pretty long time, it's like having 6AA cells in 1 D cell. People tend to go through a ton of AA or AAA cells far more often than D cell batteries, i think some flashlight manufacturers (such as maglite) tries to still use the C and D sized batteries. But i hardly ever see any size still being used. Other than flashlights i don't really see anything else on the market (that i can see of course lol) that uses those size batteries. More frequently i've been seeing more AAA devices at least low drain ones compared to AA devices.

The only reason to have D cell flashlights anymore is to have extended run times, otherwise i prefer AA. AAA lights for the smaller form factor. I still see a lot of folks use the D sized Maglites and the store i work at have D flashlights (in different departments) in case there's an outage. Every once in awhile there's a light that has some leaky cells though, so it doesn't do much good if there was an outage.


----------



## MrxNavnuke (Jul 31, 2015)

I keep a 3D mag with the NiteIze bulb in the car. Always know where it is and it runs forever. Definitely not an EDC in this day and age (and unless you were in security or law enforcement... was it ever?) I found one of those leather belt loops with the ring through it and thought how cool it would be to break that out and haul that light around for camping. :fail: Ummmm no. I only needed to hike with it a very short time to realize that was a terrible plan. Headlamps just make so much more sense. 

I recall that my dad had one of the 6D lights years and years ago. Seemed HUGE to me. what were they, like 2-3 feet long? He still keeps one of the 2AA mini-mags with him as his EDC. I did talk him into one of the LED dropin units so it wouldn't eat batteries but he refuses to swap for something newer. He is 80+ years old, carries a flip phone, a buck lockback folder that is older than any of his grandkids, and will not respond to texts


----------



## Stream (Jul 31, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Believe me when I say, she'll win.



Okay, I don't know your wife. Maybe she's a battle-seasoned ninja. 




FRITZHID said:


> My point stays valid.... You simply don't have the reach OR kinetic force with an 18650 light that you will with a mag 3D.
> It's a simple matter of physics.
> Just like an AA*2 mag isn't going to do the damage a 3D will.



As I suggested before, a real life situation has more variables than what you are allowing for. Your scenario assumes you have two equal opponents in a controlled environment.


----------



## watt4 (Jul 31, 2015)

MrxNavnuke said:


> He is 80+ years old, carries a flip phone, a buck lockback folder that is older than any of his grandkids, and will not respond to texts



mini mag
flip phone
buck 110
no texting


sounds like he has things just the way he likes them.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 31, 2015)

watt4 said:


> mini mag
> flip phone
> buck 110
> no texting
> sounds like he has things just the way he likes them.


I bet he has a carefully tended lawn as well.


----------



## DaftEarth20883 (Jul 31, 2015)

I think the reason people still use D-Cell Mag-lites is because they are made 100% in America, which is a huge appeal to people who don't like outsourced labor. They are also very tough and reliable, my grandfather has had his for over 25 years and they still work to this day, despite heavy usage. Like others mentioned they also can work as a billy-club which is extremely useful. Just my two-cents.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 31, 2015)

DaftEarth20883 said:


> Like others mentioned they also can work as a billy-club which is extremely useful. Just my two-cents.


Uhh, you mean "tire thumper," I think. 

I have a pair of 1980's cop issue Magchargers used by Ann Arbor PD, MI. I refinished one and threw the Terralux triple full-head dropin there. Fully functional with a brand new mag nimh pack. It sits there on the charger. I never use it! My stock incan magcharger gets more use, comparing to budget lights.

The Mag MC with TL dropin is competitive with duty lights, IMHO. No worries about focus, one setting, all conditions. You don't actually want to twist the head with this dropin in case it gets stuck, you end up breaking something. Mine turns freely, so no worries for me.

With the TL full head, if you want single mode, flip the set switch. It can be triple mode, but will flicker and act REALLY WEIRD until you clean your switch! A lot of TL full head dropins ARE NOT DEFECTIVE, they are freaking out from a switch that hasn't been cleaned since Crockett and Tubs were on the tube.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 31, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I bet he has a carefully tended lawn as well.



Sure, because he shakes his fist and Maglite at every kid that walks on it.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Sure, because he shakes his fist and Maglite at every kid that walks on it.



HAHA I'm already getting like that at 34. My wife worries what I'll be like when I'm 70!


----------



## beaconterraone (Jul 31, 2015)

Go ahead and beat me over the head, but Mags are still a stand-by in our home & vehicles. Van driver door? 3D LED. Van console? Mini Pro. Car console? 3D LED. Wife's bedside? 6D - per her insistence. Front door? 4D LED.

But I have a Fenix E15 (replaced broken Olight i1 EOS) for my keyring, and she has an Olight i1 EOS for hers. And several other Fenix/Olight/Nitecore/Streamlight units around the house. If I "really" want light, it's the Fenix TK41.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2015)

Take a Maglite, combine it with a Malkoff drop-in.... And there you go! Enjoy your Mags all over again. I'm actually a big fan of C-cell Mags. Very underrated, almost forgotten compared to the more popular D-cell ones.


----------



## Stream (Jul 31, 2015)

MrxNavnuke said:


> He is 80+ years old, carries a flip phone, a buck lockback folder that is older than any of his grandkids, and will not respond to texts



I like your dad, already. A no nonsense guy that sticks to what has worked for him, with no need for all those newfangled toys. They don't make men like that anymore.


----------



## Stream (Jul 31, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> I'm actually a big fan of C-cell Mags. Very underrated, almost forgotten compared to the more popular D-cell ones.



+1 for the C-cell Mags. The 2C being my favorite.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 31, 2015)

Just got a 6D last year. :candle:


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 1, 2015)

Maglite, where innovation means changing the number of batteries in the tube. :shrug:


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 1, 2015)

Maglite Xl 200 has one of the most innovative UIs out there. The new ML series is not necessarily innovative but can hold its own especially in the sub $50 price range.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 3, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Maglite, where innovation means changing the number of batteries in the tube. :shrug:


Still waiting for the 16 D-cell Maglite


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 3, 2015)

Stream said:


> +1 for the C-cell Mags. The 2C being my favorite.


 check out the maglite ml 50 C cell lights. Over 600 lumens


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow! 50 c cell maglite? Link plz?


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 3, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Wow! 50 c cell maglite? Link plz?


 http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...ltm-3-cell-c-led-flashlight.html#.VcA4mEf3arU it's not 50 c cells lol. I've seen on Amazon for $39'. Also available in 2 c cell.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 4, 2015)

Aww, wanted a maglite quarterstaff!


----------



## Jash (Aug 4, 2015)

I used my 2D Malkoff Mag running two 18650's just this last weekend. We were playing a game at night with a bunch of kids and required a spot light with just a simple on/off for the game.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 4, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Aww, wanted a maglite quarterstaff!



I've been looking at various extension tubes on ebay. Usual length is to extend by two D cells, but get enough of those and there's your quarterstaff. Especially with the glass breaker tail cap. Add to that an inverted salt crystal lamp on the head... Geek heaven


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 4, 2015)

maglite mike said:


> http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...ltm-3-cell-c-led-flashlight.html#.VcA4mEf3arU it's not 50 c cells lol. I've seen on Amazon for $39'. Also available in 2 c cell.




I love C-cell Mags! Now I have to buy one of those 3C models.


----------



## xxo (Aug 5, 2015)

Those 3C ML50's look good, I wonder if they would work with a 6V battery pack from a ML125?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 6, 2015)

I wish they were available in 5C or 6C format. But I know that's not happening.


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 6, 2015)

I actually like the mode spacing of the new ML50L. It'd be perfect if they'd throw in a function set with another mode between low and max with mode memory. As it stands I'm grabbing a 2C in blue and a 3C in grey. Colors are back!


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 7, 2015)

StudFreeman said:


> I actually like the mode spacing of the new ML50L. It'd be perfect if they'd throw in a function set with another mode between low and max with mode memory. As it stands I'm grabbing a 2C in blue and a 3C in grey. Colors are back!


I think it would be awesome if they put the UI for the maglite xl200 into the full size maglites. I have 2 ML 125s , the C cell feels like the perfect size to me.


----------



## etc (Aug 7, 2015)

Seems like the 18650 cell is becoming a lot more mainstream than in the past. There are a lot of brands that focus on that cell. So is 123 cell and of course the AAs. 

All this contributes to the decline of the D cell and the C cell as well. Seems like it only makes sense in lanterns that consume low mAh. Something stationary, a device you hang in a tent perhaps.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 11, 2015)

There's a 4D purchased in the 70's at my dads house still in use. 
There's also a rotory (pre-modular plug) phone and an electrolux pull behind vacuum from the 60's in use. 

I just upgraded my Mag-Lite ensemble from the 90's to LED units.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm actually getting re-interested in mags after finding adventure sport flashlights. Really like the look of his 2500 lumen and 1000 lumen drop ins.


----------



## Stream (Aug 11, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> There's a 4D purchased in the 70's at my dads house still in use.
> There's also a rotory (pre-modular plug) phone and an electrolux pull behind vacuum from the 60's in use.



Wow, your dad's house sounds awesome!


----------



## novice (Aug 12, 2015)

I would like to be able to play around with some of the newest [email protected], but have not had the opportunity to do so. All of mine started out as "legacy design" [email protected]
In an emergency, I want to be able to utilize almost any battery that I might come across, so in my car I have flashlights that will handle AA, CR123a, D-cell [email protected] and C cell Kel-lite, both with leds. Not including the AAA light on my keychain. At home, I have all that plus lights with 18650,17670,17500 and 9v smoke detector cells (kind of wish I had a PALight in the car, too). 
None of my [email protected] gets that much use, but I'm glad I have them. 2 have Malkoff drop-ins (one used with NiMH cells). The other three are incan mods which aren't that practical, except its fun to have the 4-D cell with the AA adapter and the Fivemega bi-pin socket which allows the use of different MR16 bulbs. Do I need them? Probably not. Definitely not EDC, but the 4-D cell [email protected] using the NiMH cells is not that heavy.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 15, 2015)

Stream said:


> Wow, your dad's house sounds awesome!



It is. It's a museum with a pulse. lol. 
Of course there were some upgrades along the way, but there are still numerous old items scattered about the place...some items (like the dining room furniture) going back to when it was built in 1953...and an old console tv cabinet...he swaps out tv's inside it as necessary...


----------



## harro (Aug 15, 2015)

2AA 3watt led which is just about next to useless, and a 5 D with 9Ah NIMh cells, aftermarket glass a/r lense, new reflector and a 240lm conversion that i cant remember the name of, although i think it is a Nichia led. It still lets you focus the beam. Fun to use and a good subduer for uninvited house guests!


----------



## broadgage (Aug 15, 2015)

I rather like the old D cell maglights.
Simple, long run time, almost indestructible.
Also very safe to use, a possibly overlooked feature ? Alkaline D cells are cheap, simple and SAFE.

I am a bit doubtful about use of the various new and relatively exotic lithium batteries, these can and do explode or catch fire, especially in case of accidental misuse or an incorrect or defective charger.
Alkaline cells might leak and damage a light but simply can not explode or catch fire under any reasonably foreseeable conditions of fault failure or misuse.

A 3 or 4 D maglight with an LED drop in bulb and alkaline batteries is simple to use by anyone who knows what a flashlight is, no complex multimode switches. No expensive lithium rechargeable batteries to be either accidently thrown away, or blown up by being inserted into the wrong charger.
4 alkaline D cells cost only a few £ and give dozens of hours of safe and simple bright light.
When the cells are virtually spent, dozens of hours of very dim light remains, no sudden blackout.
In the unlikely event of the drop in LED bulb failing, there is the reassurance of the spare incandescent in the tail cap.
If a battery leak ruins the light, then I am only out by a relatively cheap and borderline obsolete light, the expensive LED bulb can be salvaged and reused in another light.

A 2D maglight is still my "go to" light for everyday household use, and a 7D for things that go bump in the night.


----------



## harro (Aug 15, 2015)

> I am a bit doubtful about use of the various new and relatively exotic lithium batteries, these can and do explode or catch fire, especially in case of accidental misuse or an incorrect or defective charger.
> Alkaline cells might leak and damage a light but simply can not explode or catch fire under any reasonably foreseeable conditions of fault failure or misuse.



A fair point, but most Li, regardless of the chemistry, is safe when used according to the respective manufacturers directions. We've all seen these horrific videos on youtube showing exploding 18650 cells etc. Most of them explode because of the dead short they're subject to, for the purposes of the video's, or when they're physically stripped into their component parts etc. No doubts there are some dodgy things out there that are dangerous, and marketed purely for the gain of the maker, but quality Li-ion or Li-Fepo4 ( along with other chemistries ) cells and chargers, used correctly, are quite safe.


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 16, 2015)

The new maglite led line up is anything but obsolete. In my opinion the old Incan mags may not be state of the art but I have ones that are 20 plus years old and still work and in use. Trust me if it's pitch black out and an incandescent maglite was all you had I don't think anyone would complain and say it's obsolete. If I'm not mistaken the British SAS would rig D cell mags on their weapons in the 80s. If an incandescent maglite was sufficient for those missions I'd say they are still sufficient for most anyone on this forum.


----------



## magellan (Aug 16, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> There's a 4D purchased in the 70's at my dads house still in use.
> There's also a rotory (pre-modular plug) phone and an electrolux pull behind vacuum from the 60's in use.
> 
> I just upgraded my Mag-Lite ensemble from the 90's to LED units.



The old analog rotary phone still works on the network? I thought that equipment was gone, replaced by digital.


----------



## tech25 (Aug 16, 2015)

I use my 3d maglight with a Malkoff drop in- I believe it's 260 lumens or so- for extended power outage duty. I can give it to a family member and not have to teach them how to use it or worry about the batteries exploding. we all grew up with maglights- my father has an aa mini mag by his bed and it took me a while to convince him to get an led for it.

A few weeks ago, I took it to my friends house in PA to check it out against my other lights- it had a huge hotspot out to a few hundred feet. Most of my lights are floody and can't compare how clearly I was able to see his barn from the house. 

It is too big to edc, but to keep at home or in the car and have a simple long running light is invaluable and keeps it from being obsolete for me.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 17, 2015)

harro said:


> A fair point, but most Li, regardless of the chemistry, is safe when used according to the respective manufacturers directions. We've all seen these horrific videos on youtube showing exploding 18650 cells etc. Most of them explode because of the dead short they're subject to, for the purposes of the video's, or when they're physically stripped into their component parts etc. No doubts there are some dodgy things out there that are dangerous, and marketed purely for the gain of the maker, but quality Li-ion or Li-Fepo4 ( along with other chemistries ) cells and chargers, used correctly, are quite safe.



Lithium batteries are indeed reasonably safe if used as directed. But my concern is that in the stress of an emergency that the batteries might be misused, entirely foreseeable mishaps including putting lithium cells into a NiCad charger, charging disposable lithium cells, or swapping part used cells around such that unmatched cells are used in series.
IMHO the risks are actually INCREASING as firstly familiarity breeds contempt, and secondly as an expanding market leads to more counterfeits.


----------



## d88 (Aug 17, 2015)

I've got an old (over 25 year old) Maglite which is still kept in the kitchen. Probably the reason it's still there and not been chucked out is that it still looks pretty much brand new, still works and is an excellent home defence weapon (if needed). After reading this thread I may go with getting an upgrade and breathing new life into it. It would be a shame just to get rid just for teh sake of it of it and It still is considered a bit of a retro style icon.

As for the SAS using it in the 80's, no idea is that's true but it wouldn't surprise me as torches (flashlights) in the UK/Europe/NATO were absolute rubbish during that time period, not just in terms of output but also in build quality. Maglites would have been used as they were dependable, rugged and output (at that time) would have been superior for their size.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Aug 17, 2015)

broadgage said:


> I rather like the old D cell maglights.
> Simple, long run time, almost indestructible.
> Also very safe to use, a possibly overlooked feature ? Alkaline D cells are cheap, simple and SAFE.
> 
> ...





harro said:


> A fair point, but most Li, regardless of the chemistry, is safe when used according to the respective manufacturers directions. We've all seen these horrific videos on youtube showing exploding 18650 cells etc. Most of them explode because of the dead short they're subject to, for the purposes of the video's, or when they're physically stripped into their component parts etc. No doubts there are some dodgy things out there that are dangerous, and marketed purely for the gain of the maker, but quality Li-ion or Li-Fepo4 ( along with other chemistries ) cells and chargers, used correctly, are quite safe.



I have had nothing but trouble with lithium ion cells. Something happened to the battery in my cellphone and it's already lost some capacity or efficiency. My phone doesn't die but it doesn't hold it's charge like it used to, at first i thought it was the phone's radio thing but after doing some run times on the battery, it's 20% shorter than it used to be and it doesn't maintain a good charge. I kept it around 40-80% just like people have said but it's only a year or two and the darn thing is already calling it quits.

Sticking with NiMH cells, especially Eneloops because they are far more reliable. Li-ion cells maybe be safe, long as you follow directions but if i'm having trouble with my cellphone and laptop li-ion batteries i don't want a flashlight that runs on li-ions either. If by chance i get a known good replacement for my cellphone and still follow what professionals have said, but still run into the same problem i really can't work with li-ion cells because i can only get a lifespan of 2 years out of them when i can get 10 years out of Eneloops before they go bad (or if they go bad). Not totally knocking li-ion batteries, but they certainly need to improve their performance before i can start relying on them more. People want more capacity out of li-ion cells but i want better efficiency and longevity out of them but i don't think cellphone/laptop companies are really going to push for that either.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 17, 2015)

Cost of four alkaline D cells about £3.
If used for an hour a week, then the annual cost is about £6 for two sets of cells.
If seldom used but kept in readiness then the annual cost is under £1 a year to replace cells every five years.

Cost of two sets of reputable lithium cells £20 ?
Replacement of these every 2 years would cost £10 a year.
Cost of reasonable lithium battery charger £30 ? Replacement every 10 years would be £3 a year.

So the up front costs of small lithium rechargeables are in the region of £50, and the ongoing annual costs are £13 a year.

Now suppose that one is bit of a doomer and wishes to avoid any single point of failure in a long term emergency. 
To protect against the charger failing, buy a spare, and to protect against utility blackouts make the apare charger a 12 volt unit intended for in car use.
To protect against premature battery failure, buy new each year, but use the old ones for as long as they are serviceable.

Or simply buy a box of 50 D cells, which if not used have an advertised shelf life of 6 years, but in practice longer.

If the new and fairly expensive lithium light is lost, stolen, or broken, I am out by a fairly expensive light and two expensive cells. A spare would be sensible at yet more expense.
If an old maglight is lost, or stolen then I am out by a light worth about £5 secondhand, and by the relatively expensive LED bulb at about £8.
If the Maglite is broken, then I am only out by about £5 as the bulb can be salvaged.


----------



## harro (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi MidnightDistortions and broadgage ( I assume that's 5'3" in UK ). All excellent points in favour of your preferred type of cell. Whilst I haven't had any issues sofar with Li-ion 18650's, I have disposed of half a dozen Ultrafire cells lately due to bad publicity and wariness of same. I have a mate who destroyed an LLP7 with leaking duracells and 12 months of sitting in his motorhome unused, new torch fixed it. At least we can all decide on the most appropriate cell for our purposes. Cheers

Apologies to the OP and Forum for getting off track, I abide by any decision to moderate/move this post.


----------



## Min Min (Aug 18, 2015)

Still like my Maglites, a few years back I upgraded the bulbs on a couple of them to Xenon jobs that cost AU$8.00 each and bought some reasonable D cell rechargeables and that's about it.
They still get used as a backup for power outages especially during bushfire season and another sits in the car, they always come with us camping too.
Mine have done everything knocking in tent pegs, pacifying fish, car & truck repairs,and many other tasks.
Their reliability and durability has set them apart from a lot of other equipment I've owned they do the job with no fuss and are still going strong, and I like the fact that if I ever get down on power D cells aren't that hard to come by in remote areas.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 18, 2015)

etc said:


> For extra credit, redo this test using NiMH D cells. I have some - forget the brand, but they come with a white wrapping and are supposedly low-self-discharge.
> 
> <SNIP>
> Mental note 3: 18650 is much more compact and rechargeable.
> ...


I have migrated to Duraloops, and 18650's but still use D Alkalines for certain purposes. 
I also have about 10* 6600mah power banks.

I guess because my D cells are so infrequently used, and I don't have a use for them, other than some lights or lanterns, I never wanted to part with the cash to buy quality D NiMH batteries, and a charger. My initial outlay would be no less than $75-$80 for 6 batteries and a charger. 

In my car I have one or two- 2D cell LED traffic wands, another one or two 2D cell lights with detachable red diffuser/wands. Also a 2AA duraloop rayovac indestructible with a RED traffic diffuser, and a few penlights, (plus my key chain EDC with AAA duraloop). Oh yeah, two headlamps, one 3*AAA, and one single AA. The headlamps have lithiums in them.

I have a 2D Brinkman LED that gets more use than the others, and that is loaded with 2 subC NiCads and a spacer. I just didn't want the sub-Cs to go to waste.  I have my 3D mag that as I mentioned doesn't get used other than to make me smile.  I also have a few left of the many "Dollar store" 2D 3*LED flashlights, that I gifted all over the place. They are cheap, and aren't worthy of $16 worth of batteries.  so if an alkaleak leaks, so be it.  BTW... not all leaks ruin a light.

I have a 3D cell lantern, and a 4D cell lantern, and 14 alkalines for the pair that I store outside of the lanterns. I added a USB cable to the 4D lantern so that I could run it from an 18650 power bank if needed. 

So that would be about 18 D NiMH cells at about $8 each without any back-up cells for the lights I mentioned, not including the really cheap ones. Plus the need for a charger that is able to charge them in a reasonable amount of time, probably a maha808 @ about $100.

I guess I'll be storing some D alkaleaks for a while, eh?


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't bought alkalines since 2000 or 2002 but i still have some left over from those days and others that i have collected due to devices that came with them. I have 2 D cells that came with a Maglite that is good until 2023. Chances are i won't need them, but i got them in case.


----------



## etc (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a 3D Mag in mint condition with the original Malkoff drop-in module, got it probably around 2009. 

haven't used it at all since 2010. Got a boatload of Alkaline D cells, for an emergency and still don't use it.

a 3D mag is too big, too heavy, never there when you need it. Kept thinking a nice device to keep around the house - and it does have more throw than anything else I have. But just don't use it.

Will probably either sell it or give it to someone or something.

Nice device, but you have much smaller 2x18650 lites that do the same thing and are there when you need them. Mags have no real advantage over 2x18650 or even over 1x18650 that I EDC (usually some variant of Malkoff). For me anyway, maybe J6P on the street don't have that investment in Li-Ion and chargers and expensive bodies.

I have another one, a 4D Mag with a Nite Ize module, the one that runs for a gazillion hours at 3 lumens or something. Another joke and another great potential gift.

Current off the shelf Mags supersede the ones I have from 6 years ago but I wouldn't call them cheap, their price reflects that.

As has been said above, D alkaline cells make sense at low voltages.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 3, 2015)

Just rec'd 2x 3d mags, 2x 6d mags. 

Practical? Nope! 

I did it for the girlfriend!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2015)

etc said:


> I have a 3D Mag in mint condition with the original Malkoff drop-in module, got it probably around 2009....
> 
> ....you have much smaller 2x18650 lites that do the same thing and are there when you need them. Mags have no real advantage over 2x18650 or even over 1x18650 that I EDC (usually some variant of Malkoff). For me anyway, maybe J6P on the street don't have that investment in Li-Ion and chargers and expensive bodies.



Lights that run off of 18650s are great for us. But the uninitiated are better off with something much more user-friendly.


----------



## etc (Sep 4, 2015)

Right, the Li-Ion battery and the recharging thing is not for the masses.


----------



## Sambob (Dec 17, 2015)

I realize this thread Is a few months old but really guy's??
Has no one heard of D-cell adapters?
After I found some good led's for my 3 Maglites I bought rechargeable batteries and D-cell adapters for them.
Frankly the only use I have for D-cell batteries now Is putting them In a heavy sock and hitting someone or something trying to break Into my house.
I think If Maglite was smart they'd making their own battery adapter to let you use AAA-18650 In their D-cell lights, hell I'd pay $15-20 for that.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 18, 2015)

Maglite 2D was my first flashlight. I keep it current with a $4 Dorcy LED bulb upgrade. From a 17 lumen misshapen pattern to a 30 lumen decent pattern and extended the run time to ~14x the original, I can't complain.

...it's true...it isn't great for EDC, but it has a talent that fits in my stable.


----------



## etc (Dec 19, 2015)

D cells are not the problem, the problem is the bulk and the size efficiency . If you can get same lumens or more out of a 6p sized lite, what the purpose of a d mag? 

Poor size efficiency. I would get a 3d if it generated several thousand lumens and had decent runtime. D format is a dead end kind of.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Dec 19, 2015)

Sambob said:


> I realize this thread Is a few months old but really guy's??
> Has no one heard of D-cell adapters?
> After I found some good led's for my 3 Maglites I bought rechargeable batteries and D-cell adapters for them.
> Frankly the only use I have for D-cell batteries now Is putting them In a heavy sock and hitting someone or something trying to break Into my house.
> I think If Maglite was smart they'd making their own battery adapter to let you use AAA-18650 In their D-cell lights, hell I'd pay $15-20 for that.





etc said:


> D cells are not the problem, the problem is the bulk and the size efficiency . If you can get same lumens or more out of a 6p sized lite, what the purpose of a d mag?
> 
> Poor size efficiency. I would get a 3d if it generated several thousand lumens and had decent runtime. D format is a dead end kind of.



The 2nd Gen Maglites do great for indoor lighting. I actually prefer to get the actual D NiMH cells, the ones i have hold up to 10000mAh and they last quite a long time. Don't know the amount of run time but on a full charge they last a couple of weeks with 1-2 hour usage. Not that everyone would go and do this with electricity in their homes but if Maglites took advantage of the NiMh technology they could do a really powerful 4D light. For the most part though, D cells are pretty much a dead end battery format. Most devices run off of AA or AAA's. I haven't even seen many C cell devices.


----------



## etc (Dec 19, 2015)

D and C cells used to be pretty popular in the 1980's and throughout the 90's as well. 

That was before super powerful LEDs, before Li-Ion 18650 became sort of mainstream in the LED community (and RC cars, etc.)

I gave away my 3D Mag with the original Malkoff drop-in. It was mighty impressive 10 years ago versus the incan version.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2015)

d88 said:


> I've got an old (over 25 year old) Maglite which is still kept in the kitchen. Probably the reason it's still there and not been chucked out is that it still looks pretty much brand new, still works and is an excellent home defence weapon (if needed). After reading this thread I may go with getting an upgrade and breathing new life into it. It would be a shame just to get rid just for teh sake of it of it and It still is considered a bit of a retro style icon.
> 
> As for the SAS using it in the 80's, no idea is that's true but it wouldn't surprise me as torches (flashlights) in the UK/Europe/NATO were absolute rubbish during that time period, not just in terms of output but also in build quality. Maglites would have been used as they were dependable, rugged and output (at that time) would have been superior for their size.



Great post.

You can put a nite ize bulb replacement and stick your old bulb in the tailcap. 
About $9 US and although it doesn't turn it into a gimongus search light it gives new life to an old standby...and battery life is much better.

I just tried swapping my 2D pro and $20 to a guy for his old 6D. Turns out it was his deceased dads...He'd probably not take a new pickup truck in trade for it.

In the 80's we had plastic, and tin can lights...or maglites. Brinkman and Streamlight were available, but not easy to find like a maglite was. And prices of an incan mag here in the States are same or less than in about 82/83. I paid $19 for my first mini mag in the 90's. Recently I bought 2 for $17.


----------



## alnico357 (Dec 31, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> I wish they were available in 5C or 6C format. But I know that's not happening.



I have a 6C Maglight. I carried it as a cop. I also have a 2C.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure what all the fuss over Maglites being to big are, Just because technology allows something to be smaller doesn't mean it should be. Look at Smart Phones and Pickup trucks. Phones keep getting smaller and smaller until their practicality made them undesirable. After the Galaxy Note everything got super sized and remained that way. In the 90's technology allowed mini-trucks to pull more and haul as much as trucks twice their size 30 years before. Now consumers want bigger trucks than ever, every brand has dropped their mini-truck line and even the F-150 is as big as an F-350 from just 10 years ago. This thread did not have "EDC" in the title, so arguing that Maglites-D cells are no good for EDC and thus a poor refection on their usefulness is like saying an AK-47 makes for a poor firearm because it can't be concealed easily and is not a handgun. Just like firearms I find rifles (larger lights) are more useful when you actually know you need to use it. If I'm going to work under the tractor or go for a hike I rather have something that feels like a tool in the hand and inspires some confidence. Small less (proven) reliable EDCable lights give you enough practicality to make your way over to that big maglite when you need it. That's my 2 cents at least. 




etc said:


> It's the size efficiency. I think I would only carry one if it hit 10,000 lumens and had a runtime longer than 8 minutes under that kind of output.



I doubt you would, I have a Mag458 hotwire that is essentially just that. Shy of 10,000 lumens by a hair and runs for 12min, it makes for a terrible EDC or use light.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2015)

Must admit, I like Mini trucks. Realistically considering an older Chevy S-10 as a secondary vehicle.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 31, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, I like Mini trucks. Realistically considering an older Chevy S-10 as a secondary vehicle.



Had a Ford Ranger for a number of years, was excellent (not as sporty and nice as an S10) but it was very practical, can't image how much fire wood it hauled out of the woods and maglites...on topic.


----------

